# Scroll saw



## rayben (18 Dec 2017)

Hi all was in aldi yesterday and they had a scroll saw on sale 120watt motor variable speed 3yr warranty price @69-99


----------



## AES (18 Dec 2017)

It's most likely not gonna be great at that price, and over 90%are almost certain to come from the same (1 or 2, I think) Chinese factories. They're sold at various price levels, with different badges, and in different colours, but apart from a few minor differences (e.g. some have lights built in, some don't) they're all pretty much the same.

So like all those others, even if the Aldi version will take pinned AND pin less blades, you'll probably find changing pin less blades a bit of a PITA.

OTOH, it WILL cut wood OK, and if you're a beginner, or just wanting to do the occasional scrolling job, it's probably a good starting point. The big advantage with Aldi is that no-quibble guarantee, so if, for example, you find that after being set up, the blade wanders from side to side and/or backwards and forwards (as well as up and down!) then you can at least easily get your money back. If you're a beginner though, please note that I'm NOT talking about "the blade doesn't cut square" (front to back through the machine). They nearly all do that to a greater or lesser extent, and one of the tricks of scrolling is getting used to that and working around it.

But if you're wanting to do a lot of scrolling work, perhaps lots of internal cuts, and generally produce stuff to the sort of standards often seen here (NOT by me I hasten to add) then after a short while I think you'll probably get pretty frustrated with that machine.

I can't remember seeing anyone posting about Aldi machines, but if you search at random back through, say, even the last 10 pages in this section, you'll see plenty of posts from plenty of people who've ended up getting pretty fed up with those types of saw, e.g. problems with awkward blade changing procedures (NB: I'm assuming the Aldi machine is as I described above - i.e. out of the same factory/to the same basic design as loads of other scroll saws in the, say, up to 120 quid or so price range).

HTH

But if you do go ahead, let us know how you get on please - it just COULD be another, better machine from a different factory/to a different design.

AES


----------



## NazNomad (18 Dec 2017)

it's the usual 'generic' saw supplied in various guises and colours by every tool supplier in existence . For 70 quid with a 3 year warranty, you can't go wrong.

I think the Workzone saw has the cam-type tensioner at the back, which is great. Not sure if this saw takes pinless blades, but if you're a beginner you will find plenty of stuff to make with wider, pinned blades, believe me.

Ok, it'll be somewhat limited with the inctricacy you'll achieve, but I did produce some nice little bits and pieces with my SiP saw (same saw, different colour).

I even made some automata with little gears that worked perfectly.

These basic saws are really only limited by your imagination.

Two tips...

#1 Bolt it to a sturdy table
#2 Remove the plastic blade guard and consign it to the back of a drawer somewhere.


----------



## whatknot (18 Dec 2017)

As has already been said, its the generic scroll saw as sold by many under different brand names 

For example Screwfix as Scheppach at £110 

See the two attached pics, one the Aldi, the other badged as Scheppach 

It has plain and pinned capability, however as has also been said the plain blade change is a bit of a pain, but will work and can produce decent stuff with decent blades (such as Pegas) 

Variable speed, LED light, blower and tension lever at rear and a three year warranty 

Good starter with little risk attached


----------



## Claymore (18 Dec 2017)

...........


----------



## whatknot (19 Dec 2017)

I think you are being a little unfair on them personally, it appears you had a couple of bad ones

I would agree its better to try and get a second hand better quality machine but they don't often come up for £70 or less 

More like £150 upawards

If someone wants to try out scroll sawing the cheapy models will do a job of work and I see no reason why you couldn't follow a pattern, its how I started with a cheapy Titan model from Screwfix, same price actually 

I soon moved onto better saws and waited my time until an Axminster AWFS18 came up and am more than happy with that 

Should I win the lottery I might just have to go for an Excalibur or something but for now my Axminster does what I need of it , I also kept the cheapy Titan and that comes in handy for various things, sawing small things, rough work and sanding 

I had a Hegner but that was dreadful, very load and vibrated all over the place

So I wouldn't say trying a cheapy is a waste myself


----------



## NazNomad (19 Dec 2017)

whatknot":1syp0n8f said:


> So I wouldn't say trying a cheapy is a waste myself



Absolutely not. My fist saw, a Ferm, was free, my second saw was the SiP which was an eBay purchase for about £30 I think.

Now I have a 2nd hand Delta that was £150 and that'll do me until one of us is way past it (I suspect the Delta will come out of that deal on top).


----------



## donwatson (19 Dec 2017)

I have had one of these saws for a couple of years now and am quite happy with it.
I use pinless blades almost exclusively and had a bit of trouble threading the blade through from underneath "at the beginning", I am now used to it and am quite content with working that way.
With the help of Big Bob I recently fitted a foot switch and am happier than ever.
At the price I think it a good buy but maybe it helps if you are a retired engineer and have time/knowledge to fettle the machine.

Don W
PS It is badged as a Parkside PDS 120A1 and the manufacturers plate on the side says 'Made in China for Sheppach'
Anything else I can help with let me know. Must of the stuff I have made is scattered around this site.


----------



## scrimper (20 Dec 2017)

whatknot":2v0j0ne5 said:


> I had a Hegner but that was dreadful, very load and vibrated all over the place




I can only assume that you were very unlucky to have received a faulty saw, because that is not my experience of the Hegner saw, in fact quite the opposite.

I bought my Hegner in 1999 and from the moment I switched it on I found it completely vibration free and extremely quiet, in fact it is a joy to use, I have used it most days for the last 18 years and it has performed faultlessly. Even when running at full speed it is very quiet and vibration free and on slower speeds you hardly hear it at all.

I am not saying that other saws are not quiet or vibration free they most likely are but anyone considering buying a Hegner would be put off buying one after reading your comment which is a great shame because they would be missing out on a brilliant machine, it's not fair to Hegner either, there will always be one faulty item that 'slips through the net' whatever the company.


----------



## NazNomad (20 Dec 2017)

I always thought Hegner boasted you could stand a coin on edge on a running scroll saw? maybe summat was loose on yours, whatknot?


----------



## whatknot (20 Dec 2017)

It was more a comment to say that even so called upper end saws can have their problems, it wasn't to slate Hegners in general 

It was the only Hegner I have had, a multi cut 2, but single speed, it cut okay but vibrated to much for my liking

To be honest they are so basic there is little to go wrong with them 

I was not impressed and don't think I would buy another, I would rather have my AWFS18 any day 

As you may have seen in other posts when asked what the best saws are I would usually suggest Hegner along with Axminsters clones, Excalibur, Dewalt, Delta etc so have no issue with Hegners overall 





scrimper":2sup7kh2 said:


> whatknot":2sup7kh2 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Hegner but that was dreadful, very load and vibrated all over the place
> ...


----------



## AES (20 Dec 2017)

Personally I have to say that although I tried a Hegner saw (alongside an Excalibur) for a good while, I thought the Hegner was excellent - build quality, quietness, and lack of vibration.

I thought that the Excali I eventually choose was perhaps not quite so good in those terms, but I chose it over the Hegner because of A) the Hegner IMO (over) pricing policy, and B) the lack of tilting head.

But in my researches to buy a "good" saw (about 3 years ago now) I must say I never heard a bad word against Hegner. As above, you must have been unlucky with yours.

AES


----------



## scrimper (21 Dec 2017)

> I was not impressed and don't think I would buy another, I would rather have my AWFS18 any day



The comment above is the one that surprises me because the AWFS18 is a 'clone' of the Hegner, in fact if you painted it red and changed the logo you would be hard pressed to tell the difference! No one could possibly imagine that the AWFS18 was an original Axminster design, it's obvious they have copied the Hegner and I suppose it's possible they have improved on the Hegner to make it better but surely not so much for you to be so unimpressed with the Hegner.

As it happens I do like the AWFS18 and had it been available when I bought the Hegner I would almost certainly have bought it rather than the Hegner. I have not used the AWFs18 but it looks to be a very decent machine and I have read good reports of it in these forums.

I 'love' my Hegner it is a real joy to use, my only gripe is that they are very expensive to buy, however when you have used it happily for 18 years the extra cost you paid ceases to be of concern.

However Hegner spare parts cost is a totally different story, some of the prices quoted are just plain ridiculous and if there was a reason for not buying a Hegner cost of spares would be top of the list! I must add though that to date mine has been very reliable, only thing that gave trouble on mine was the cheap plastic 'cráppy' on/off switch, Hegner wanted £24 plus P&P whilst I got one from CPC for around £1.00.

Have you considered doing a youtube video of the AWFS saw in action, it would be most interesting to watch?


----------



## whatknot (21 Dec 2017)

Yes fully aware the AWFS18 is a clone of the Hegner 

As I said my comment was just my opinion of one machine, not a slight on Hegners in general, to repeat myself, it was just to say that even so called upper end machines can have their problems (so why not try a cheapie first)

Whilst its just one example of a probably poor machine it has put me off Hegners, but thats just me 

I don't like Volkswagons for much the same reasons ;-) 

There are several clones of the big name saws, the DeWalt 788 >> Delta 40-694, Excalibur >> Jet etc 

Very likely all knocked up in the same Taiwanese factory ;-) 

Then you have the DeWalts made in Canada opposed to elsewhere , it can be a minefield 

As to a you tube video, no thanks, not my thing at all, even if I could do one, I haven't the foggiest idea how I would, to busy wish other things for that one, there are plenty out there doing them anyway 


The comment above is the one that surprises me because the AWFS18 is a 'clone' of the Hegner, in fact if you painted it red and changed the logo you would be hard pressed to tell the difference! No one could possibly imagine that the AWFS18 was an original Axminster design, it's obvious they have copied the Hegner and I suppose it's possible they have improved on the Hegner to make it better but surely not so much for you to be so unimpressed with the Hegner.

As it happens I do like the AWFS18 and had it been available when I bought the Hegner I would almost certainly have bought it rather than the Hegner. I have not used the AWFs18 but it looks to be a very decent machine and I have read good reports of it in these forums.

I 'love' my Hegner it is a real joy to use, my only gripe is that they are very expensive to buy, however when you have used it happily for 18 years the extra cost you paid ceases to be of concern.

However Hegner spare parts cost is a totally different story, some of the prices quoted are just plain ridiculous and if there was a reason for not buying a Hegner cost of spares would be top of the list! I must add though that to date mine has been very reliable, only thing that gave trouble on mine was the cheap plastic 'cráppy' on/off switch, Hegner wanted £24 plus P&P whilst I got one from CPC for around £1.00.

Have you considered doing a youtube video of the AWFS saw in action, it would be most interesting to watch? [/quote]


----------



## Claymore (21 Dec 2017)

..........


----------



## scrimper (21 Dec 2017)

> That's a load of junk Naz.........everyone knows if you buy a Hegner you won't have any money left to test it lol :ho2 :lol:
> Only Joking Hegner owners they are great saws




Ah see that's where you are wrong, Hegner owners have lot's of cash because of all the beautiful things people make on them that makes them lot's of lovely money!  :mrgreen: 

FWIW my Hegner has never made me cash cos no one would want to buy what I make. 

Happy Christmas to Ruth and yourself and of course Rory. How is Rory doing BTW?


John


----------

